# Lifts in residential work



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How often do you guys use a lift? 

I never have so far, but am pricing one project that has EIFS from 20' to 30' off the ground. Without a lift, I cannot see any good way to evenly apply paint to the surface and have it look good. Working from ladders, too much start and stop would leave lap marks I am thinking. Scaffolding would be an option, but this is a multiple unit project and it would be needed on 2 sides of each building, so it would be a lot of set up and tear down.

I am thinking that the towable JLG lifts would be the best approach to avoid ruining lawns (lay down plywood to protect the turf).

Any thoughts or advice concerning lifts, scaffold, etc for things like this?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The towables won't usually get us where we need to be in order to justify bringin 1 in. We just keep 10 sheets of 3/4 ply on hand and go for the big boy.You just need to make sure you lay out all the disclaimers to the HO like,sprinkler lines,plants,grass,fence etc.... Sometimes we've had to include removing and re-installing all of these items.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The towables I looked at are rated for 35 and 50 feet vertically (working height). The other problem with lifts, is the projects I am looking at tend to really water the ground (spongy ground all day long). Makes me nervous about using a lift, even with plywood. For residential, it seems like the lifts never fit where we need them.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's the problem with the towables.They won't get you over & up. Always get more thasn you think you need. We have the guy who we rent from come out to the site & give us his recommendation.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Just had a 85' one on a job. It was great till I had to get into the grass. Made confitti of 6 sheets of 3/4 osb board witch I endup making just 3 nuc boxes for honey bees got allmost half way to where I needed to go and was just getting deeper tracks so I quit. and head back to the pavement. :whistling2:
David


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Drink much?

Why would you need a 85'er on a res job?


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

*Lap marks?*



DeanV said:


> How often do you guys use a lift?
> 
> I never have so far, but am pricing one project that has EIFS from 20' to 30' off the ground. Without a lift, I cannot see any good way to evenly apply paint to the surface and have it look good. Working from ladders, too much start and stop would leave lap marks I am thinking. Scaffolding would be an option, but this is a multiple unit project and it would be needed on 2 sides of each building, so it would be a lot of set up and tear down.
> 
> ...


Hey Dean--I always prime with Peel Bond before topcoat. It seals the surface great. Never had a lapper on siding or trim. I just use ladders. Everyone has their own way of doing things, but to me, the Peel Bond is a secret weapon....:thumbup: enjoy your posts, by the way...very helpful!


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just had a 85' one on a job. It was great till I had to get into the grass. Made confitti of 6 sheets of 3/4 osb board witch I endup making just 3 nuc boxes for honey bees got allmost half way to where I needed to go and was just getting deeper tracks so I quit. and head back to the pavement. :whistling2:
> David


That's a heavy lift! I used OSB before for a towable, didn't work. Plywood on the other hand works much better.


----------

